
AI Habitat, an advanced simulation platform for embodied AI research - stablemap
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/open-sourcing-ai-habitat-an-simulation-platform-for-embodied-ai-research/
======
mathfac
The FAIR Habitat team works in fully open manner using the Bazaar Open source
model. Check the repos:

[https://github.com/facebookresearch/habitat-
sim](https://github.com/facebookresearch/habitat-sim)

[https://github.com/facebookresearch/habitat-
api](https://github.com/facebookresearch/habitat-api)

------
TaylorAlexander
Hey this looks great! There's so much work to do on robot navigation and I
think these kinds of environments are critical to training systems that will
work in the real world.

------
Darmani
"Habitat-Sim with multiple processes renders detailed scenes at 10,000 frames
per second (FPS) on a single GPU, compared with a typical rate of 100 FPS on
other simulators."

This is a pretty ridiculous speedup. Anyone know what they did to achieve it?

